# Kumi - Obedience



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Here's one of my puppies (Edenvillage Diamond) winning novice in her first show of the year :thumbup1:


----------



## tanglewood3 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well done and good luck for the rest of the season. We don't see much about obedience on here.
One of my dogs won a novice and my husband got a 4th in pre-beginers with our younger one a few weeks ago, but it was a limit show.
The youngster has been a NIGHTMARE with stays, but is getting there.


----------

